# It pains me now



## vblogics (Dec 4, 2007)

I had 3 girlfriends, not to be saying that i was close with all of them, but i really loved them all and i believe that if we can we surely can love people equally and beyond.

Now one of my girlfriend is planning to move on and get married. i know its a good decision for her, but on my part was my love on her been bad for her future.

I really dont know, but when she said she is gonna get married, it really pained my heart very much. I loved her so badly that i was the one who taught her everything in life right from the start. And now that girl is so grown up and is prepared to get married which makes me feel very lost.
I am worried what will happen if the same thing happens with my other 2 girls, so when all leave, what will life have for me ?

Will be all alone with myself, whats the use of loving them then ?
Is this the true value of true love ?

if you have any comments pls share.

but pls dont comment on the trueness of my love, i bet you all, i loved them all very much, to the depth of my heart.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

vblogics said:


> I had 3 girlfriends, not to be saying that i was close with all of them, but i really loved them all and i believe that if we can we surely can love people equally and beyond.
> 
> Now one of my girlfriend is planning to move on and get married. i know its a good decision for her, but on my part was my love on her been bad for her future.
> 
> ...


Love them all?!? Maybe, since a person can love several children equally I will not deny you this.

I think when you want to move on or get married you will.

You are "playing the field" right now as ot seems. You might love them all but many couple go beyond just love to a level where just one person consumes their thoughts everyday and night and complete them.

Will they move on, oh yes as you are playing so are they. When they want more they will leave to find it.

draconis


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

The problem to me is you might have a different kind of love then they were looking for. I mean in all honesty if you are not looking towards the future with any one of them I am sure you had to understand that this would happen?


----------

